# Globe Tobacco Jars



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello everyone   Does anyone here collect Globe Tobacco jars? I have several in my collection in different amber shades with the two different embossings of Detroit, and the Detroit and Windsor (Windsor Ontario Canada) There is also a 3 inch tall amber barrel type jar marked Detroit and Windsor, which I dont have in my collection that are considered extremely rare. Anyone have one of these? I sure would like to see a picture posted of one. Any information concerning other size jars or oddities would be most appreciated. The Windsor Globe Tobacco Company was a 6 story building located right on the Detroit river just east of the foot of Church street. When this area was excavated several years ago not a single shard of a Globe jar turned up to my dissapointment, and it was not for a lack of trying or being there every day or night looking! [8D] 
 Regards Vic


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are a few of the examples I have collected over the years


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone considering buying a Globe jar be careful. These are being reproduced sadly enough. They can be identified easily enough by the smooth unground lip and metal lid like the one in this Ebay listing. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/GLOBE-TOBACCO-COMPANY-DETROIT-AMBER-JAR-WITH-TIN-LID_W0QQitemZ180178238841QQihZ008QQcategoryZ35QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Chances of this one being a repro are pretty good.


----------



## Brains (Nov 18, 2007)

i like them globe jars, those were made by the hemingray glass company just like most of my insulators. you got a good collection goin too.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Bryan   I will post some better pics when I unpack the rest of the Globe jars I have. Thanks for the reply.
 Best regards Vic


----------



## idigjars (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Vic, I used to collect the Globe tobacco jars also.  I sold all of my collection of jars but did keep the salesman sample you mentioned.  Here is a pic of it next to a Carter cone ink to show you the size.  The jar is 2-3/8" tall & almost 1-1/2" in diameter.

 Another tough example to find is the tobacco jar embossed Detroit MICHIGAN on it.  I sold my last one at the Kalamazoo Michigan show last April.

 Enjoy the pic and good luck in your collecting.  Best regards!  Paul


----------



## idigjars (Nov 25, 2007)

Me again, not to take away from the Globe jars but did you notice the glass monkey swing in the Carter ink next to the Globe salesman sample jar?   Also, here is a closeup of the Globe tobacco salesman sample.  Paul


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 25, 2007)

Paul  thanks for posting the picture. That's a beautiful little Globe Jar! You say there is a simmilar jar with only detroit marked on it? A few years ago I missed a chance at one of these little globe jars on Ebay because I was out of town and could not bid. Oh well, I will find one soon enough, this is a local company and chances are there are a few around. Thanks again for sharing the information and posting the pictures. 

 Best regards Vic


----------



## idigjars (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Vic, the jar I was referring to is a regular sized Globe Tobacco jar and instead of Detroit & Windsor or Detroit it has  "Detroit Michigan" embossed on it.  A little tougher to find but definitely doable.    Do you do any trading?   I collect Carter cone inks, Piso Cure & Piso Catarrh bottles.  Stoneware jars with cobalt stenciling, better glass fruit jars.   Good luck in your collecting.   Paul


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Paul  thanks for responding, In all ,I have 11 or 12 of the Globe jars, only 2 are marked Detroit & Windsor the rest are Detroit. I dont have any of the items your looking for right now and I do not collect jars, but I do find them every so often. My collection is local bottles from Essex County (Ontario) and Detroit stoneware and Sodas. Can you post a pic or two of the Piso bottles if its not too much trouble? 
 Best regards Vic


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm at work right now but when I get home I would LOVE to post some pics of my Piso's.  Look for them later on.  Best regards!  Paul

 Ps-you can see pics of my Carter inks that I posted a few weeks ago.  I think they are located in the Display forum title?


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, this is an old pic of some of my Piso bottles.  I need to update it and take a better quality pic but right now this will have to do.  Best regards,   Paul


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Paul  nice collection you have there!  Great colours as well. What is the age range of the Piso bottles, those labeled examples look like they are in great condition. Being a narcotic bottle I would imagine the earlier bottles with intact labels are fairy scarce. Again thanks for posting the pictures. Are you a collector of Michigan pharmacy or chemist bottles as well?
 Best regards Vic


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Vic,  Thanks for the compliment.

 I believe I read somewhere that the Piso company started in 1864?  I have a couple of aqua examples that have L&W on the base and they are pretty early.  I just got a "For Consumption" / "Piso's Cure" example in aqua with full contents, full label, cork, stamp over the cork.  Pretty cool.  

 I used to collect some Michigan pharmacies but kind of sold or traded most of them off.  I have a few local now and some I might dig but don't really go looking for them now.

 How about you?  Do you collect anything other than the Globe Tobacco jars?

 Take care,  Paul


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Paul  sorry for the delay responding. Thanks again for sharing the pictures and information. The items im collecting are from Essex and Kent County, early embossed milks, sodas, chemists and druggist bottles, and local stoneware. Quite often American bottles do turn up while digging and diving in the area. My favorite items from Detroit are stoneware beers and early sodas. 
 Best regards Vic


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Paul   how are you doing?   I was able to purchase an example of the Detroit Michigan variant Globe Jar that you were telling me about. Looks like I did ok on it price wise for $120.00 and it is in great condition. Im kind of excited because I dont get to add too many Globe jars to my collection. 

 Are you going to be attending the Flint show next month?


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Feb 21, 2010)

A close up of the embossing


----------



## idigjars (May 12, 2010)

Hello Vic, just found this post.  Nice looking jar you acquired.  Congrats on your new jar!  Paul


----------

